# Going for PAR,pls help and share me list of DOCUMENT need to send for assess by PAR.!



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Senior! 

Next week i am going to file for PAR . Please suggest me list of documents NEED TO SEND FOR ASSESS BY PRA.

1) For Education > List of Documents...

2) For Employment > List of Documents.

3) For My spouse Education> List of Documents.

Thanks in advance! Please reply ASAP.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

I assume you are talking about PAR of your qualifications by NZQA? If so you don't need to send any documents, it is just an online form you fill out and a fee to pay. Not sure what you mean by the 2nd point, as they only assess qualifications. You would need to complete a separate form (and pay a separate fee) for your spouse. My husband has recently applied for PAR and received the result very quickly (just over a week). Please remember the result is not binding, though, and only to be used for EOI - if your EOI is selected and you are invited to apply you will need a full assessment, for which there is another (higher) fee and you then need to send documents. Look on the NZQA website for more info:
Apply for an International Qualifications Assessment » NZQA
You can skip the PAR, and just get a full assessment, but then if your EOI is unsuccessful you have lost a lot more money then if you get a PAR first. Plus the PAR gives you an idea of the points you can claim more quickly.
Hope that helps


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Shammy!

I just filled PAR for my self and my spouse as well because i want to claim 20 points for my spouse as well.

Thanks for your information.

Regard,
Manish


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Forum,
I have the following question.
I have completed my Bachelor of Technology (BT) from Jawahar Lal Nehru Technological University, Hyderabad in Year 2004
My Qualification and University are in exempt list from assesment. (India)

But, i have the following query, 
Corresponding to my university, there are qualifications listed, but there is also year
For example like this
Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University, Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh
BT MSc, MT and PhD: 2008 

What does this 2008 year refer to?
All qualifications post 2008 need to be assessed or pre 2008 need assesment?

Can anyone please confirm...

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

indtiger said:


> Hi Forum,
> I have the following question.
> I have completed my Bachelor of Technology (BT) from Jawahar Lal Nehru Technological University, Hyderabad in Year 2004
> My Qualification and University are in exempt list from assesment. (India)
> ...


It means the actual qualification type awarded from that university from that date onwards are exempt from assessment.

All qualifications not falling within the date range need assessment.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> It means the actual qualification type awarded from that university from that date onwards are exempt from assessment.
> 
> All qualifications not falling within the date range need assessment.


Thanks escapetonz for your quick response.
This means, i have completed my Bachelors Degree in Year 2004, which i have mentioned in my previous post. So i need to get that assessed.
So, i have to go for PAR Assessment aswell?
Anyway after EOI, we are going to do Full Assessment from NZQA.
Recently, i have submitted my overseas degree and my wife degree for PAR assessment. I am in bit thinking whether to submit my Bachelors degree for PAR.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

indtiger said:


> Thanks escapetonz for your quick response.
> This means, i have completed my Bachelors Degree in Year 2004, which i have mentioned in my previous post. So i need to get that assessed.
> So, i have to go for PAR Assessment aswell?
> Anyway after EOI, we are going to do Full Assessment from NZQA.
> Recently, i have submitted my overseas degree and my wife degree for PAR assessment. I am in bit thinking whether to submit my Bachelors degree for PAR.


Yes I would agree. Since you completed your Bachelors degree in 2004 you will need to have it assessed.
There are 2 types of assessment available.......PAR (Pre Assessment Result) and FULL assessment and are conducted by NZQA.
PAR was designed specifically for the EOI process. It offers a cheaper and faster way to have a qualification assessed with a turn around time of up to 20 days.
PAR is done completely online by answering the relevant questions and paying the fee, however the down side of it is that the result isn't guaranteed.
It's purpose is to give an EOI candidate a good idea of the equivalent level to claim for the qualification on the EOI.
If you were to subsequently receive ITA (Invitation To Apply) then you would have to also go for FULL assessment anyway as this is the only way to guarantee the equivalent level you can claim for the qualification.

Or you can just go straight for FULL assessment. This is more expensive and takes longer to get the result. This is done by actually sending NZQA your qualification documents, transcripts and paperwork from your university. They carry out all the necessary checks and report back with a month I believe but this result is guaranteed.

In the case of the EOI, Immigration only consider the highest level qualification achieved.


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Yes I would agree. Since you completed your Bachelors degree in 2004 you will need to have it assessed.
> There are 2 types of assessment available.......PAR (Pre Assessment Result) and FULL assessment and are conducted by NZQA.
> PAR was designed specifically for the EOI process. It offers a cheaper and faster way to have a qualification assessed with a turn around time of up to 20 days.
> PAR is done completely online by answering the relevant questions and paying the fee, however the down side of it is that the result isn't guaranteed.
> ...


Thanks Mate. I appreciate your help


----------

